# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  إليكِ .. يا حارسة القلعة

## أبوحفص محمد بن خطاب

*إليكِ ... لأنكِ نهر من الماء القراح
يروي اشتياق الأرض لبرد الريّ في جفاء الجدب ....

لأنكِ .... عطاء بغير منع , و ود بغير مقابل ,
و حب سخيّ كغيث يلامس مفردات الحقول و الأشياء ,
غير ضنين بمنحه , و لا متردد في هباته ...
لأنكِ .... نسمات تتهادى في مساء الصيف ,
فـــيءٌ يبسط برد رداءه للعابرين في دروب القيظ ,
و حمائم تسبح في هديلها هادئة مطمئنة
تتسلل سكينة ترجيعها في قلوب السامعين
لتملأها سلاماً و أمناً سرمديّ المدى و السمات...

لأنكِ ... حب جارف كسيلٍ لا تصده أحجار السد ,
و عطف مطلق لا يحفظ لمواثيق الجفاء العهود ,
و تسامح لا يغريه دمع الوجد لقطع علائق الود ,
و صبر لا يشكو من ضيق ذات الصدر,

إليك .... أيتها المجبولة على حب الجمال ,
المفتونة برقة القلوب , المسحورة ببليغ البيان ,
المنذورة للعطاء الدائم , للصبر و المكابدة ,
يا رفيقة الدمع و الجهد ,
يا صائغة الحكايا العظيمة ,
و يا حائكة غزل الحياء و العز ,

إليكِ ....

كي لا تغفلي في ازدحام الصخب عن جلل المهمة ,

إليكِ ....

كي لا تشغلك رفاهة الحس و دعة العيش عن فرض الحراسة ,

و كي لا تتسلل الى يقظة القلب سنة من نعاس الغفلة ,

فيحتل اللصوص القلعة ....

إليكِ ........

يا حارسة القلعة ....

أهدي هذه الخواطر ....

............

(1) لا تقللي من قدركِ ...

و لا يغرَّنك ما يقولون عنك ,
و لا يشغلنك اختصامهم فيك ,
فتنشغلي بمدافعتهم عن المرابطة .......

إنما التفتوا إليك لمَّا علموا عظيم منزلتك و خطورة دورك ,
فأنت الرفيقة الهادية كنجمات الشمال في اختلاط التيه ,

و بك ... تبدأ الحياة , كل حياة ...

و بهمس صوتك تصاغ الحكايا , كل الحكايا ,
و برعايتك و حدبك و سهر أحداقك و أنينك
و بحنين قلبك و تحنان عطفك تتفتح رؤى العيون لتلامس في محياك الباسم ملامح الحياة ,
و من شفتيك تبدأ مدارك العقل و الفهم تتلمس في عتمة الكون بصيصاً من نور الحقيقة ,
و في أحداق عيونك ترتسم الأحلام ,
و على كواهل كدك تنعقد الآمال الكبار ,
صغيــــــــــــ  ـرة ,
تدق بيديها الوادعتين بابك لتحبو على أعتابك ,
كي تتحس وجِلةً مدارج المسعى ,
و تبدأ الخطوات , صغيرة متقاربة , تخطو و تكبو , تمشي و تقع , تضيق و تتسع ,
ثم , إذا أخرج الزرع شطأه و استوى على سوقه عاد إليك .... يسألك المباركة ...
و على هدي قلبك يرتسم أمام سعيه الصراط ...
فإذا أعجبك زرعك ... و انتظم في عقد الصفوف ...
فمن ذا الذي يفتح بوابات القلعة للضاربين في الأرض غيرك ,
و من الذي ستمر من بين يديه صفوف المجاهدين في سبيل الله سواك ,
و إن لم تأخذي أنت على الجنود العهد بحمل الأمانة
فمن الذي سيغرسها في قلوبهم من بعدك
و من سيُحْكِم ربط قلائد العهد في أعناقهم الأبية إن أنت غفلتِ ؟
و من الذي سيستقبل العائدين بالنصر ويكللهم بالزهر والغار والياسمين , من ...؟

فلا تأخذنك سِنةٌ من سبات الغفلة ....
فالأمر جلل ... و المهمة عظيمة .... و الرسالة شاقة ....

و الدرب طويلة .... بكى فيها الأنبياء ...
و أريقت على نواتئ أحجارها زواكي الدماء ...
و امتُحِنَ فيها أولي الصبر و العزائم حتى قالوا متى نصر الله ...
و ابتُلِي فيها المؤمنون الصادقون
فما بدّلُوا في البيعة و لا داهنوا في الحق و لا نكصوا عن الصراط ....
فمن سيعيد الى ذاكرة الأيام أمثالهم إن أنت نكصتِ ,
و من سيصمد إن أنت ضعفت ,
و من سيصدق الوعد إن أنت بعتِ ,
و من سيرابط دون أبواب الحصن إن أنت غفلتِ ؟؟؟

فإن هنتِ أنت فمن سيعــز ؟
و إن ضيَّعْتِ أنتِ فمن سيحفظ ؟
و إن اضطربت في الأرض منك الجذور ,
فأي ثبات يبقى للفروع و الأغصان ,
و من الذي سينغرس راسخاً في يقينه الحق أصله ثابت و فرعه في السماء ,
من سيفعل إن أنت هَوِيتِ ..؟؟؟

فلا تهوّني من شأنك ....

فمن قوتك يستمدون ثباتهم ...
و من يقينك يستمدون الرسوخ ...
و من نضالك يبدأ النضال ...
و بكدِّ أياديك تخضر المروج و تثمر في مواسمها الثمار ...
و من بهاءك تتفتح في القلوب الأزهار ....
و لنور عينيك تتلألأ في عتمة الليل النجوم و الأقمار ...
و لبهجة حضورك تغني في رَوْحَةِ الصبح العصافير ....
و من نبض إيمانك تتعلم الإخبات قلوب المُسبِّحِين في الأسحار ....

فلا تهوني من شأنك ....

و لا تقعدن همتك عن بلوغ الغاية ...
و لا تغفِلِنّ لساعةٍ ...
فيضيع منك إحكام الحراسة ...
و يتسلل المدلسين العابثين المثبطين من تحت يديك ...

فلو ضيّعتِ ضعتِ ...
و لو ضعتِ فأنَّى لنا أن نفلح بعدك ؟؟؟
أنَّى لنا ؟؟؟!!!

(2) عندما علموا أن لا سبيل الى أبواب القلعة بغير المرور بين يديكِ ,
انشغلوا بك حتى انشغلت بهم عن المرابطة ....
و استدرجوك بالآلئ و نوافس الأحجار .

و لما علموا حب الجمال و الزهو به في طبعك ,
أفاضوا في الاحتفاء بجمال القد و الخد و اتساق القوام ,
و انسقت انت معهم ,

فشغلت بجمال يدنو فيزيف و يظهر
عن جوهر يعلو فيدق و يخفى ,
و تفننوا في فتنتك حتى فتنوا بك ,
و أنت ورائهم في كل واد تهيمين , حتى اذا دخلوا جحر شيطان لئيم فثم أنتِ ,

فأين أنتِ ؟؟

أنسيتِ نوبة الحراسة و بعدت بك عن باب قلعتك السبل و الدروب ,
فلما آنست من الدرب وحشة , و تنبهت الى النفس بعد غفلة ,

وساورك الى العود الحنين ,
فقدت معالم الطريق ,,,
و استوحشت الدار بعد ألفة ,
فأنى تعرفين الدار و قد عاثت في كل زواياها يد الفتنة و البغي ....

أنى تعرفين؟؟؟

فلله الأمر و عليه التكلان ....

أما الصغار فضائعين , و أما من عقدت عليهم الآمال فضالين مضللين ,
تافهين مهمشين في دروب التلقيد سادرين ,
يتقلبون بين رغبات سادية زائفة و طمع في الظلمات يتردى ,
و أفكار تتهافت لا تغني القلوب ولا تسمنها من جوع ,
ليس في قلوبهم من اليقين نور , و لا لعقولهم من الهدي نصيب ,
و لا لسعيهم في الغايات غاية , و لا لهمهم في العزائم راية ,
و ليس في جيوب خطوهم بوصلة الصراط ,
اجتثت شجرتهم من فوق الأرض ... فما لها من قرار ...

فلمن تعودين يوم تعودي ؟؟؟؟

و قد ضيعت الأمانة .... و فقدت في السعي حروف البدء ومواثيق العهد
و انكسرت بانكسارك سارية الراية ؟؟؟

و كيف سترأبين الصدع و قد عاثت في قلعتك أيدي الفساد ,,,

فلو أحكمت فرض الحراسة من البدء
ما تسللت في غفلة منك الى الأمة المنكوبة اسراب النمل الأبيض تنخر قواعدهم
و ما غشيتهم الغفلة و ظهر فيهم على الدهر الفساد ....

أفلا يكفيك الوصف عن المعاينة ؟؟؟

تيقظـــــــــــ  ـــي ....

فلا زال بين يديك الخير ,

و في حدقتي عينيك الوادعتين بحلم العزة يتمكن في قلب الناس النص ,
فأقيمي على بوابة اليقظة ....

و الزمي الصبر مع المرابطة ,,,

فإن أصابك الهم و الوسن .... فتذكري ....

و استعيني بالصبر و الصلاة في خشوع القلوب القانتة ....

فاذا لاح لقلبك ذكر دار القرار ,,,

هانت على الزمان المصاعب و الغايات الكبار...

يا أقدام الصبر ... احملي بقي القليل ...

(3) فأين بنيت بيتك ِ ؟؟؟

نقار الخشب ,,,
ينحت في أصل الشجرة بيته ,,,,

و العصافير المتعجلة ,,,
تتخذ بيوتاً من القش على أطراف الفروع ,,,,

فثم إذا حان الخريف ,,,,
و تعرّت الأغصان و الفروع ,,,

انكشف لكلٍ منها ما أعدّ لنفسه ,,,

فيا حارسة القلعة ,,,

أين بنيت بيتكِ ,,,

أفي أصل شجرة الإيمان ساكناً مطمئناً لا تزعزعه عن يقينه الأعاصير ,,,,

أم اتخذت من قش الأوهام بيتاً لا يؤويك في مهب الريح !!!!!

( 4 ) " يا حاملة الكنز ...!

هل أهدرتِ كنزكِ ... ! ? "

.........................

( مفتتح ...)

عندما كنت صغيرة , كنت أخبئ عن عيون المتطلفين صندوق كنزي , ,

و في نهارات الشتاء المشمسة ,,,, كنت أتسلل بصندوقي الصغير الى سطح المنزل ,,
و تحت كرمة دارنا العتيقة ,, كنت أتربع الأرض وحدي ,
لأفتح .... صندوق كنزي ,
و أمرر أناملي الصغيرة بحبور على المخمل الوردي الذي يبطن أطرافه و حواشيه ,
و استعرض بكل فرحة الدنيا مقتنياتي الأثيرة ,
و التي بدت لي لدهر بعيد لا تقدر في الأرض بثمن!!

كريستالة شفافة أرفعها في عيون الشمس لتتوهج فيها ألوان ضوءها السبعة
فأتملاها ملياً باعجاب حقيقي ,
ثم أعيدها برفق الى مكانها .

و أحجار ملساء ملونة جمعتها من رحلات التنقيب الطويلة المتأنية
على شواطئ البحر الساحر و المختال بصخبه الأبدي ,

و أصداف ناعمة و محززة متدرجة الألوان بابداع متقن ,
تهمس في مسمعي بهديرها البعيد .....
كأنما استودعتها الامواج صوتها صدىً سرمدياً ....

و عقد أمي القديم ,
و قد فرطتُ لؤلؤاته البيضاء الجميلة لتنثر في صندوقي بفوضى محببة ....

ثم أساور و سلاسل ذهبية مرصعة بفصوص زرقاء سماوية و وردية ,
تتلألأ في ضوء النهار لتداعب ألق الدهشة في عيوني المبتهجة .....

و أشياء أخرى لا أذكر تفاصيلها بدقة بعدما تباعد الدهر بيني و بينها ,,,

و أنا أعرف ....أن مقتنياتي الأثيرة لم تكن لتساوي شيئا لغيري ,

لكنـــــــــي ,,,

أحببتها و اعتنيت بها كما لم أفعل بشيء آخر,

و في لحظات صفو عابرة نادرة , كنت أمنح بعض الصواحب حق الاطلاع عليها ,
فكنت أمتلأ حبورا و سعادة و أنا أبحر في أحداقهن المنبهرة بمفردات كنزي ....


و أنت تعرفين أن كنزي لم يكن يساوي في الحقيقة كثير شيء ,
لكنـــــه ..... منحني من السعادة ما لم تمنحني إياها كل ما اقتنيت من حلي و نفائس حقيقية بعد ذلك ....

......  لم تعد الأشياء..... كل الاشياء ..... قادرة على منحنا براءة السعادة  العفوية الصافية التي كانت تمنحنا إياها الأصداف و الاحجار الملونة و  الكريستالات المفقودة من ثريات الدار ....

"فقد حلَّ في القلب أمر .... غيّر وقع الأشياء فيه .... غيّر... في عيونه الحياه ...."

و قد دفعني ذلك لطويل تأمل ,,,
إن قيمة الأشياء الحقيقية ليست في ذواتها المادية ...
لكن .... فيما يتركه جمالها في قلوبنا من سعادة
و ما تمنحه لنا بتألقها من بهجة و حبور ,,,

إن القيمة الحقيقية لما نملك و لما نَعْبُر عنه في حياتنا
لهو ذلك الأثر الذي نجده منها في أرواحنا
و في توتر نبضات قلوبنا بتسارع محبب و خفيّ ... إحتفاءا بها ....

و من هنا فقد عدت لأبحث عن كنزي الحقيقي ...

الكنز الذي يترك في النفس نوره و في القلب بهجته و في الروح صفوه
و يتسع بها ... لتغدو أرحب من رقعة الأرض و أوسع من فسحة السماء ....
و يفيض عليها من فيوض جماله و سناه .

فلعلي قد أوشكت أن أهتدي إليه ....

فاسمعيني قليلاً ...

لأحكي لك .... عن الكنز الحقيقي ....

و عن مفردات جواهره و لآلئه و ماساته الأثيرة .....

تابعيني ,,

يا حارسة القلاع المكينة .... !!

( 5 ) " يا حاملة الكنز ....

قلبكِ كنزكِ ...... !!!

فماذا فعلتِ بكنزك ......؟؟؟ "

قلبكِ كنزكِ ...

كنزك الحقيقي ....

و بقدر صفاءه و نقاءه و أصالته وشفافيته و رسوخه
و صلابة إيمانه و صدق اعتقاده و قوة يقينه ....
بقدر ما يكون قدره !!!

فتفقدي في شمس البصيرة مفردات كنزكِ ...
لكي تتبيني في نورها قيمته بين القلوب ....
و لتعرفيه .... أهو .... أصيلٌ حرّ .... أم مغشوش مزيف ؟؟؟؟

قلبكِ كنزكِ .....

فأما ياقوتته و واسطة عقد اللؤلؤ فيه .... فصلاتُه ....

فتفقدي في أصل السرِّ صَلاتَكِ ....

أهي بحقٍ ياقوتة قلبكِ التي تحمله الى أفراح روحه
و تلقي من على كاهليه تروحه
و تداوي في الليل جروحه ....

أم .... أم أنها ياقوتة زائفة ...
لا تبهج في السر نبضه و لا تثري في العرض كنزه
فتبخعه و تبخسه لو ما تبدت في ضوء الشمس منها السهوات والعيوب؟؟!!

قلبكِ كنزكِ ...

و لؤلؤه المنثور على مخمله الورديِّ
هو تسبيحاتك لرب العرش و ذكركِ في مظانّ السكوت
و في خلوات السكون ....

فهل أتحفت كنزك من بديع الدُرّ ذكراً ... و من فيوض الحمد شكراً ...
أم تركته خاويا من الذكر مهجورا من الفضل خرباً
تعصف في زوايا الغفلة منه الريح ....

أم ....

أم ازددت من فيض الخسران خسارة
بكلامِ غليظ في القلب , ثقيل في السمع
له في صفو الروح وزن الحجارة
مع ان لثمنه في الاثمان غبن التجارة .....!!!

قلبكِ كنزكِ .....

و زبرجده الذي يفترش وسائد الأمنيات السندسية
و يزداد مع ألم الصقل صفواً ...
كعشبٍ أخضر
تطأه أقدام أقدام العابرين فيزداد مع ذلك تماسكا و قوة
و يزداد في العيون جمالاً و للعالمين عطاءاً ...
زبرجده الأخضر بلون مروج الجنةِ .... صبره ....

و الصبر جنّةُ سعده .....

الصبر جنّة سعده .....

لأنــــــه .....

يجعله جميلاً في ذاته ...
منصرفاً عن لذّاتهِ ...
وجِلاً بحب ربه .....
راضيا بكل أمره ....
متضرعاً لمرضاتهِ ....

الصبر جنّةُ سعدهِ ... فكيف وجدتِ صبركِ ...؟!!

قلبك كنزكِ ....

و كريستالاته التي تتلألأ في حواشيها ألوان الطيف السبعة
و ينفذ فيها الضوء بغير حجب و بغير كدرة ...
فيغدو إذ ينفذ فيها في النفس و العين أبهى و أندى ...

كريستالاته التي تفيض عليه من سناها
و تضاعف من نفوذ الضوء في أنحائه ...
لتزيده فوق النور نوراً و ألقاً ....
فتكاد أعماقه تضيئ من بهاء سمته و من جليل سماته ...

كريستالاته السنية هي دموع خشيته و شوقه في خشوعه ....

فهل أفضت في سكون الليل دمعك ...

و هل غسلت هفوات النفس و زلات الخطو بنهر شوقك ...
و هل انسابت من احداق المحبة أنهار الأسحار
لتروي شوق القلب بعد جدب النهار ....

أم .... أين تراك قد ذرفت دمعكِ ؟؟؟

قلبكِ كنزكِ .....

و ماسته أنفس ما يحويه بين كنوزه ....

و الماس ,, ما الماس لو تعلمين ....

أنفس و أندر الأشياء ...... رغم بساطته ...!!

و أكثرها صلابةً ...مع رقته ....!!

و أنقاها و أنفذها للضوء .... مع قوّته !!

و هو أجملها بعد ذلك .....

فماسَةُ قلبكِ هي كنز كنوزه .....

و ماسةُ القلب حبه ... حبه الجميل الجليل لمن خلقه .....

فبقدر نقاء هذا الحب ...
و بقدر إخلاصه و صفاءه و صدقه ...
و بقدر صلابته و يقينه ....
و تجرده من الشوائب و العلائق ....
و بقدر شموله و هيمنته عليه ....
و حضوره و حياته فيه ...

يكون قدره ...

فأين ماسةُ قلبكِ ...؟؟

أتركتها مدفونة في صخرة الفحم ...
و غشيت عنها عيون بصيرتك المنشغلة بمكسب الفحمة السوداء ....

فياللذي قد غبنت فيه ,,, و يالكِ ...

و هل غرّك ما علق بها من علائق
فانصرفتِ عن صقل بلـّورتها بدوام التخليص و المتابعة
حتى تصفو لكِ و تزهو بكِ في عيون الكون ....
فهل ضلّت بك السبيل عن ذلك ؟؟....

فإليك هذه ...

فإنه ....
لا يُصقل الماس لصلابته إلا بأحدِّ و أصلب شفرات الصقل على الإطلاق ...
و لأنه.... ليس ثمة ما هو أحدّ و لا أصلب منه .... فإنه ....

"لا يصقل الماس إلا الماس "

فإذا احببت كنزكِ ...
فاشتغلي في المحبة ... لتخليص المحبة ...
حتى تنصقل ماسة قلبكِ ...
بهية سنية لا يُعدل بها في الكون عدل ...

يا حاملة الكنز .....

قلبكِ كنزكِ .....

فبمن علّقتِ بعد الكسب قلبكِ ...؟؟!!

( 6 ) يا حاملة الكنز .....

قلبكِ كنزكِ .....

فبمن علّقتِ بعد الكسب قلبكِ ...؟؟!!

و لمن فتحت مغاليق الاسرار ....

و لأي الأحداق عرضتِ مفردات كنزكِ ؟؟؟

هل.... عرضته لعيون العابرين العابثين ....

و هل علقت قلبك بكل عابر لا يبالي ....
فكان غاية أمرهم أن انتقوا منه ما راق لعيونهم ....
و نالوا منه ما طالته أيديهم ....
ثم ... تركوك و انصرفوا عنك معرضين ... غير آبهين ....

حتى ... افتقر الكنز شيئاً فشيئاً .... فأوشك أن يفنى من بين يديك ...

أم .... ازددت في غبن البيع درجة ....

فعلقته بكل متاع زائل ... و كل عَرضٍ عارض ...
فاسرفت فيه و أسرفت منه ....
فما انتصف بك الدرب حتى افلستِ ....
فمن أين بعد الإفلاس سيقتات القلب فرحة روحه ....؟...
و أنَّى يأتيك به أحد بعد إذ ضيعته بيديك الذاهلتين ....
أنَّى يأتيك به أحدهم ...؟؟!!

أيتها الأريبة ....

لو علمتِ حقيقة كنزكِ لمنَّ عليك بالزيادة ,,

و لو تدبرت مفردات المعاني ....

لما تساقطت في عواثر الطرقات منك الجواهر ....

فكيف انشغلت بلصوص القوافل حيناً ....

و بأي عابر لا يبالي حيناً و حيناً ...؟؟!!

و كيف إذ أعجبك جمال كنزك و راق لعين القلب بهاء سمته ....

كيف انفقت بضاعته الأثيرة في زيف الدنيا و الدنايا الكسيرة ....

فانشغلتِ بحمّال الهدايا عن صاحب الجود و العطايا ....

و علقت قلبك بالاسباب ... ليغفل عن مسبب الأسباب ... سبحانه . !!

فلمّا عرضت لكِ الدنيا بهيئة الحمّال ....

اغتررت بها و عَشِيتِ فيها عن صاحب الهدايا و مالكها الحقيقي ....

فيـــا لقصور وعيكِ ....

أفيقـــــي ....

و مدّي في افق الكون عيون التدبّر ....

فلو علّقت القلب من البدء بمالك المُلك و الملكوت ....

لازدنت باللؤلؤ و الياقوت ...

و لازددت ... ثراءاً و بهاءاً و بهجة ...

و لما ضللت و لا تعثرتِ و لا بيومٍ ... بأي يومٍ شقيتِ ....

فبالله عليك و بالله عليكِ .... أفيقـــــي ....

" يا حاملة الكنزِ ....

أيتها اللبيبة الأريبة ....

قلبكِ ... كنزكِ ....

فهلاّ تعهدتِ في القلب كنزكِ ...!?! "

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater
*

----------


## صالح العوكلي

راقني مانثرت لنا 
شكرا لك على هذه القراءة الماتعة

----------

